# My last 2022's project.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

This is a last-minute job. A lady liked the cutting boards that I made for Christmas.
I finished this today.
Happy new year 2023 to all forum members.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks nice. Happy new year to you too.


----------

